# Bargain Book Finds: September 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the August 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

100 Kindle Books for $3.99 or less during the month of September.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

A fun romance read, $0.99!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I just finished The Battle Sylph by LJ McDonald and it's currently on sale for $2.99. I guess it would be considered fantasy romance. I loved it:



Another great book that's currently on sale for $2.99 - The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker by Leanna Renee Hieber. This is kind of a paranormal gothic romance with ghosts, set in Victorian England.


----------



## jimbrody (Sep 3, 2011)

I have found three thriller books: detective, romantic suspense and historical, all at $ 2.99. All very entertaining.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

3.99. Re release of older Historical romance set in 1896 Oklahoma


1.99. This is the second in a series and the first (The Making of a Duchess) was either free or also on sale recently. Historical Romance


Historical/PNR Romance. Regency and vampires. 
1.99


Historical Romance . First in series.
1.99


----------



## JenniferConner (Jun 25, 2011)

Just finished this GREAT new release. Journey in Time. Romance-Knights-Time Travel and not an easy time for both the hero and heroine! Everything I LOVE! Full novel is only $2.99 on kindle. A great deal for such a great book! http://www.amazon.com/Journey-Time-Knights-ebook/dp/B005KP18XS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1315335373&sr=8-6


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The first book in Jennifer Estep's Elemental Assasin Series, Spider's Bite, is on sale for $1.99. This is a fantastic dark urban fantasy series. The fifth book is being released at the end of the month. 

I tried to make an image link but I'm on my iPhone and it won't cooperate. Maybe someone else can add the link for me?


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

This one sounds really interesting and it's only 99 cents. I've sampled some of the writer's work and it's really good!

Crisis Hospital: Dark Tales from the Ward, the World, and the Bedside


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

worktolive said:


> The first book in Jennifer Estep's Elemental Assasin Series, Spider's Bite, is on sale for $1.99. This is a fantastic dark urban fantasy series. The fifth book is being released at the end of the month.
> 
> I tried to make an image link but I'm on my iPhone and it won't cooperate. Maybe someone else can add the link for me?


----------



## JeanJoachim (Mar 22, 2011)

The Legend of the Hermit Master. Beautifully written YA adventure novel by Simon Smith-Wilson.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Suspense by Jason Letts is a fantastic read and is only $2.99, plus right now if you go to my blog you can get a free ebook copy of it but you have to hurry because it is only for a limited time.


http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/2011/09/get-free-e-book-copy-of-jason-letts-new.html


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

This one came recommended to me & is only $0.99 on kindle:



Cheers,

Rai


----------



## stella123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Letters From My Sister: On Love, Life and Hair Removal is a hilarious book about the urban escapades of two sisters. Wackier than Tina Fey, bawdier than Chelsea Handler. I was engrossed it on the subway and a woman was reading it over my shoulder and she burst out laughing! It has a review from The New York Times and is only $2.99!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Steampunk/PNR
1.99


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Rai Aren said:


> This one came recommended to me & is only $0.99 on kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Two I just purchased for 99 cents:

 

And one for $1.99:


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman just re-released her book, _Life Is But a Dream._ It's an indie success story, having sold more than 10,000 copies in 7 months, and this is the newly edited version. At .99c it's a great read.

http://www.amazon.com/Life-But-Dream-Grace-ebook/dp/B004JU21YU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316169248&sr=8-3


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's one that's getting a lot of good reviews and is only 99 cents!


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> Just finished this book. Great read can't wait for the next installment


Re: The Fourth Awakening - Glad to hear it was a good read! I'm looking forward to reading it.

I just came across this one on Twitter (@TheMummyMaker), it's only $0.99:



Cheers,

Rai


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you like Regency Romance Candice Hern got rights to her earlier books - some are now $.99 on amazon

I found these 2 are part of a "series" (and they stand alone)





(not sure if these were previously posted)


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Happened upon this one:  
*Warlord Chronicles* by Bernard Cornwell 
It's a bundle of the 3 books in Cornwell's King Arthur series:  and  for $5.37, so works out to be under $2 per book. (Note these 3 are book links; apparently not available as stand-alones for Kindle) Over 25,000 locations total.

N


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Halfway to the Grave - Jeaniene Frost 
First in the Night Huntress Series
Edition with Bonus sale 1.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances backlists from the 90's re released on Kindle
Nicole Jordan
All 3 are 2.99


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Bargains I found from recommendations in the So, What are You Reading? thread:

 $2.99 * Still Life* by Louise Penny

 $2.99 *The Winter Rose* by Jennifer Donnelly

Happy reading!

N


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Two historical romances - each is $0.99. I think these are backlist releases. I've just read both of them and loved them:

Laura Lee Gurhke - Conor's Way - set in Louisiana in the 1870's



Katie MacAlister - Noble Intentions - absolutely hilarious Regency farce. I couldn't stop laughing as I read this book.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I read this one a while back and enjoyed it very much

In for a Penny - Rose Lerner
Historical Romance

$3.79


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

My favourite books of recent months have been:

http://www.amazon.com/Slammer-ebook/dp/B005L3KNOO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316940700&sr=1-1 by the king of noir, a slightly improved (was that possible) version of the original release.

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Laramie-Gideon-Miles-ebook/dp/B00558VIBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316940772&sr=1-1 the man who got me back into westerns

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bastard-Hand-ebook/dp/B004YR55KA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316940822&sr=1-1 page-turning

http://www.amazon.com/Out-There-Moses-McGuire-ebook/dp/B0056C0C00/ref=pd_sim_kinc13?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ page burning

and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HB3TDW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=161R0EKSATTBH4RXBJA9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846 for its tremendous range, yet it's unified feel.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Fairy Tale Weddings by Debbie Macomber $1.24


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wicked, available for pre-order for $2.99



(the "bonus material" appears to just be excerpt advertisements from other books). Release date said to be October 4.


----------



## davido (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

I'm fairly new here but I found a book deal that I thought was worthy of this thread. Author Richard Bard is doing a promotion where if you buy his book BRAINRUSH for $2.99, he will give you two books for free, and all of the books he is giving away are Kindle Store bestsellers! At first I did the promo for the free books but BRAINRUSH ended up being great! One of the best thrillers I've read in a while. I'll put a link to the book below.

David


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
On sale for .99 cents



Historical Romance
on sale for 2.99, first in series


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wicked, available for pre-order for $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> (the "bonus material" appears to just be excerpt advertisements from other books). Release date said to be October 4.


I bought the pre-order, which is a great price, considering the $9.99 price of the current edition WITHOUT the "bonus material." The other books in the series currently sell for $7.99 and $9.99.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

HarperCollins is having a sale on about 25 books. I just picked this one up - Diaries of an Urban Panther - Amanda Arista - urban fantasy $0.99.



I found the listing at Books on the Knob. Too many to list here, but here are a few more, all at $1.99 - $2.99.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hunger Games Trilogy (all three books bundle)

It's only $4.38 right now. Cheaper than the price of the first book.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Hunger Games Trilogy (all three books bundle)
> 
> It's only $4.38 right now. Cheaper than the price of the first book.


Up to $17.85 this morning, darn!


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

The Story Sisters by Alice Hoffman for $1.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The October 2011 Bargain Book Finds can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86316.0.html

Betsy


----------

